# I have a massively embarrassing Q regarding Albion K2 Jump Saddles...



## PercyMum (22 August 2012)

Yes, VERY embarrassing, and I am very sorry....

I have been yearning after an Albion K2 jump for ages, finally have a horse that fits one.  So off I trot and proudly purchase said saddle, have it properly fitted etc. I have now ridden in it about 6 or 7 times and I have the sorest, most bruised, ahem, lady bits ever.

I have never had this before and its blinkin crippling.  

Any ideas?  I've tried a variety of pants but no change.  The saddle fits and I can only assume I am riding 'wrong' somehow.

Sorry for the nature of this post but I am blatantly exploiting the anonymity of the forum as I really don't feel I can march up to my friends on the yard and start asking them such a personal and embarrassing question!!!


----------



## KatB (22 August 2012)

It took me ages to get used to the k2 I had on my pony. I hated it unless I rode really short in it! So, short stirrups are worth trying, I really can't ride in anything with blocks like that anymore though!


----------



## Jackson (22 August 2012)

What about getting a seat saver?


----------



## ArcticFox (22 August 2012)

I love my K2 but have to ride v short in it

sounds painful.


----------



## ArcticFox (22 August 2012)

I have just been informed, by someone who reads H&H, to try some vaseline in the nether regions.  

Not a bad suggestion I thought!


----------



## PercyMum (22 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			I have just been informed, by someone who reads H&H, to try some vaseline in the nether regions.  

Not a bad suggestion I thought!



Click to expand...

The mind boggles...  Thanks for the suggestion.  It not so much a friction issue, more of a bruising issue.  Like my weight is distributed in the wrong place? That would suggest that the saddle isnt fitting properly though if its putting me in the wrong place?  My other horse only has a 16.5" saddle so maybe I have got used to riding all squished up and need to stretch out in the saddle more (this one is 17.5").

Either way, its extremely painful and I get off walking like John Wayne!!!

And for the record, DO NOT put Arnica and Witch hazel 'down there'.  I tried it the other night and I was numb for about 3 hours.  Did the trick but a little disconcerting.  Hubbie however thinks the whole thing is hilarious.  Git


----------



## charlimouse (22 August 2012)

I used to have an Albion K2 and did find the seat really hard. I refused to hack out in it, as after a few minutes my bum would be numb. I sold it on sharpish as I hated it in all respects!


----------



## ArcticFox (22 August 2012)

perhaps it is due to being used to riding in a smaller saddle.  However I bought a dressage saddle for my boy (on ebay) and although it fitted him, it didn't fit me.  

I felt the bit where the seat narrows before reaching the pommel was still too wide for me and after sitting trot it would give me bruises in my groin area.  Was really sore so i sold it, def wasn't the saddle for me.  

Is that what you mean??

Also my HHO stalker friend says to wear Sloggi knickers  !


----------



## 9tails (22 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Also my HHO stalker friend says to wear Sloggi knickers  !
		
Click to expand...

I've given up on Sloggis as they hold my @rsecheeks together too tightly and I'm therefore perched on the saddle.  You need to spread the bottom I've found.  No undercrackers works well nowadays.  

I have a K2 VSD, not the same problem but I think they have a very wide twist personally.  4 years later, I'm used to it but it doesn't do my riding any favours.


----------



## PercyMum (22 August 2012)

Yes thats what I mean!  When I get on it doesnt feel uncomfortable, and to be fair its only after riding in it for about 40-50 mins I start thinking its a bit uncomfortable.  I don't want to get rid of the saddle as its great and frankly I cannot afford another one.  

Has anyone heard of/tried padded pants?  Don't dressage riders wear them for all that bouncy sitting trot-type stuff??!!!


----------



## measles (22 August 2012)

I find I get a numb bum in the K2 we have but son loves it. Must be built differently...


----------



## Gorgeous George (22 August 2012)

I can only jump in my albion k2 with nice short stirrups, if I try to hack or school in it I get terribly sore  Have to say I absolutely love it for jumping though


----------



## HotToTrot (22 August 2012)

Oh, go on.  I can never resist an underwear post.  Yes, I have a range from Equest!  I think I got them from Rideaway.  Some padded, some just reinforced.


----------



## PercyMum (22 August 2012)

HotToTrot said:



			Oh, go on.  I can never resist an underwear post.  Yes, I have a range from Equest!  I think I got them from Rideaway.  Some padded, some just reinforced.
		
Click to expand...

Do they work? Does it not make you look like you are packing a bit 'extra' down there???!!!  Jeez, I hope no boys read this thread.  It'd shatter the image of horsey gals!!


----------



## HotToTrot (22 August 2012)

Eeeep, we are really letting it all hang out now!  I am going to have to PM you about the working bit, can't bring myself to go into detail on a forum.  

You do have VPL in them.  BUT shy of riding in a thong, I don't think you can get round VPL.  I don't think they make you look too much like Lady Gaga circa 2009, no.


----------



## ArcticFox (22 August 2012)

I ride in a thong!  I once saw a photo of me competing and saw an obvious VPL that i don't wear anything else.  

Would be nice if BE/BS/BD or any club would allow the use of dark breeches!! Seems you are only allowed black/blue if you are from overseas


I should probably add that nothing embarrasses me

Ever!!


----------



## Sealine (22 August 2012)

I have an Albion K2 GP and I find the seat is very hard and uncomfortable. I use a Heather Moffatt seat saver for hacking.

I would replace it but it fits my horse and he's very difficult to fit so I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Archiepoo (22 August 2012)

cant u ride in a seat saver? you can even get heather moffet type ones which narrow the twist on a saddle  http://www.enlightenedequitationshop.com/latex-topper-71-p.asp


----------



## HotToTrot (22 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			I ride in a thong!
		
Click to expand...

Insane!  Insane!  Youch!


----------



## Louise_88 (22 August 2012)

To be honest i would say that the saddle doesn't fit you. So unless you won't to get rid and get a saddle that fits both you and your horse then a seat saver is probably your best option. 

I also found the same problem with two albion saddles i have ridden in - but i've never had it with any other bar one obscure make that was evidently far to wide a twist for me.


----------



## eishi (22 August 2012)

I hunt and jump in my albion K2 and the answer is definitely very short stirrups.

I'm really petite (think 5ft5 size 0/4 and and pushing 7 stone!) at first I found the K2 and many other saddles crippled me, everything is too wide infront! I then shortened my stirrups by a good 3 holes and this stops me getting tipped onto my front and stops the soreness!!


----------



## wench (22 August 2012)

I used to have some "endurance" jods that had plenty of padding in the groin area. They were cheapy ones from Robinsons, but they dont do them anymore.

Short of that, maybe sew a furry lining in old pair of jods!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 August 2012)

I experianced this with a stibben I sold it.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (22 August 2012)

HotToTrot said:



			Insane!  Insane!  Youch!
		
Click to expand...

I too ride in thongs- strangely I find them so much comfier


----------



## porkpie (22 August 2012)

Ahhhhhhh - so it wasn't just me then!!

I had an old Albion Kontrol on previous horse, loved it and when it didn't fit new horse I set out in earnest to get a K2 Jump. Found one, fell in love with it instantly and tried desperately hard to ignore the very painful 'down there' place...

Eventually I could cope no longer and dug out my old Heather Moffat seat saver - thank god!!! Unfortunately had to sell the saddle as it really didn't suit my boy - I now have a Wow saddle and its like going everywhere sat in an armchair - amazing. 3 hour sponsored rides - no problem!


----------



## ArcticFox (22 August 2012)

SummerxStarsx said:



			I too ride in thongs- strangely I find them so much comfier 

Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## HarryHound (22 August 2012)

I cant give you any helpful suggestions for your problem but thank you for making me laugh


----------



## Sameru (22 August 2012)

Acavallo gel out seat saver


----------



## star (22 August 2012)

i love my Albion k2 but I cant school dressage style in it.  It's a jumping saddle - it's not designed for cantering sitting in the seat.  Fine walk, trot and 2 point canter but def do not recommend sitting to the canter in it - very uncomfy!


----------



## RobinHood (22 August 2012)

I have the same problem with my k2 (and just about every other saddle I've ever sat in!). I've solved the problem with very short stirrups and a gel seat saver with a sheepskin seat saver on top. I take the seat savers off to compete and managed a long format 3 day event with very short stirrups.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (22 August 2012)

Have to say I LOVED the K2 on certain horses but on other horses it just felt hideously wrong and uncomfortable, despite those horses having their K2's especially fitted for them. Very odd, and annoying! So it depends on the horse.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (22 August 2012)

Didn't need short stirrups and it was amazing for all schooling/ hacking / jumping!


----------



## TiddlyPups (22 August 2012)

I find thongs more comfortable, also I used to have a dr saddle with a wide twist - it used to rub me raw/give me blisters in the lady parts...but the horse loved it so I persevered but I dreaded an hour long lesson in it!


----------



## HunTheBun (22 August 2012)

I had this with my Equipe dressage saddle. After 4 months I bedded into it and the pain is now more of an occasional niggle


----------



## ihatework (22 August 2012)

Sounds like the saddle doesn't fit your shape  
I have a k2 jump and adore it, can ride long or short and hack for a decent length of time in it thankfully. Stubben Siegfried on the other hand, ouch ouch ouch!!


----------



## Chocy (22 August 2012)

I was the same very bruised & sore - also didn't want 2 ask other k2 owners bout it! So disappointed cos I wanted 1 for yrs!!
Give it a bit of time I'm 6mths down line with it & love it now short/long stirrups & is amazing 4 jumping


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (22 August 2012)

SummerxStarsx said:



			I too ride in thongs- strangely I find them so much comfier 

Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 August 2012)

I can't believe:

1) You have waited all this time for your dream saddle only for it to bruise your erm bits. 

2) a thong can be described as more comfortable in any situation. 

3) anyone cares about jodhpur vpl

4) you claim nothing bothers you yet point 3 does. 

In summation I hope you get it sorted because I feel really gutted for you in between laughing at this thread. Sorry


----------



## Copperpot (22 August 2012)

I used to love my K2. Hunted in it and was always comfy!


----------



## Casper_cb (22 August 2012)

I thought I was the only one. We have an Albion dressage saddle that was fitted to the horse, I rode in it once, quickly, just for the fitting and all was fine. The next day we set off to an event. I could barely walk come the end of my dressage test! Thankfully it was a 3day so I had time to recover before I was back in the saddle. I nicknamed the saddle the "Crotch Buster". We now have a new saddle, that fits both horse and rider, but still have the old saddle as how do you tell a male saddle fitter the saddle hurts your bits?!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			I ride in a thong!
		
Click to expand...

OMG!  I've tried this, just the once, and honest it was about as comfortable as a bit of baler twine and a rag stuck down there.

I'd gone for quite a long ride and have NEVER in all my born days been so uncomfortable in all the wrong places.

Jeeps! Shan't be doing that again, ever!! 

But OK for some I guess.


----------



## Camel (23 August 2012)

Sounds like time to fling it on eBay 

I rode an 18hh Clydesdale in a treeless the other day, sweet jesus it was hideous, combo of wideness of the horse and weirdness of saddle ...  

xx


----------



## ChestnutMonty (23 August 2012)

Quote de*SummerxStarsxI too ride in thongs- strangely I find them so much comfier*Same here!
 It has to be the right thong, but second that! No fancy frilly numbers Lol x
Finding this post interesting as friend has K2, she does dressage but jumps once a month to vary horses work, but her mum started riding her horse and was complaining of the same problem, but looks like its a common issue with the K2 unless you have short stirrups...


----------



## ChestnutMonty (23 August 2012)

I was thinking about getting a second hand Albion monolite single flap as im quite tall and have long thighs, but I might rethink now... :/ unless its only the K2 that seems to be the problem?


----------



## Tempi (23 August 2012)

Gel seat saver  

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/130737379764?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## PercyMum (23 August 2012)

Well Hurrah!!!

At least its not just me then! Thanks all! Reading all your fantastic replies has made me laugh my (sore) bits off! 'Crotchbuster'?  Brilliant! Thongs?  Tried them.  never personally had a problem but right now the idea of even trying them is filling me with dread...

I rode in it again last might with EVEN shorter stirrups - my horse has just come off the track so he got VERY excited as he clearly thought Mum had given up this stupid schooling idea and was getting back to basics and doing what he knows best.  Erm , No.  But nice try.  Bless him!

It was a little bit better, although post-ride hot bath was still very ouchy.  Husband still thinks its hilarious.  Thinking of kicking him the nads and seeing how he likes having bruised bits   I dont want to get rid of the saddle as its lovely and balanced and puts me in a great position for fast work and jumping.  Also, it fits my lad perfectly.  

So my cunning plan is to get a new seat saver ( have googled Gel seatsaver but can only find cycling ones - does anyone have any ideas where to get one?) and to try and convince Hubbie that I NEED a dressage saddle!  Although he is finding the whole thing so funny I doubt he'll buy that!

My now-very important question is:

'What Dressage saddle is MEGA comfy and doesnt cause nether region discomfort??!!!!'


----------



## catembi (23 August 2012)

Wow for dr saddle.  Then when you fall in love with it, you can get yourself some jump flaps too!

T x


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 August 2012)

Tell him you can't ahem you know what, til you have a dressage saddle.  

Try acavallo seat saver (although some posts on here saying it is hard to fit to some saddles)


----------



## PercyMum (23 August 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Tell him you can't ahem you know what, til you have a dressage saddle.  

Try acavallo seat saver (although some posts on here saying it is hard to fit to some saddles)
		
Click to expand...

Mwah ha ha!! I like your plan.  That'll wipe the smirk off his face...

Googling Acavallo seat saver right now...


----------



## BeckyD (23 August 2012)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Same here!
		
Click to expand...

Me too and I can't believe others don't?!  I bought a pair of those giant riding knickers to wear under my white breeches for decency's sake, but crikey they're uncomfortable - I ended up with rubs where all the seams/edges were   Back to thongs and just pray my breeches never split.  

Back to the OP - I had an Albion K2 GP and it was the comfiest saddle I've ever sat in, I loved it.  Also rode briefly in a K2 jump and loved it but I was trying out a horse that day and was jumping length in it.  

Saddle has to fit you AND your horse, sounds like this one fails on the first part!


----------



## PercyMum (23 August 2012)

BeckyD said:



			Saddle has to fit you AND your horse, sounds like this one fails on the first part!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree but I have problems getting jump saddles to fit me as I have long legs from hip to thigh.  The K2 fits me well in this respect.  I think as another poster said, its a bit difficult to expalin this issue to my 50+ male saddle fitter!!  Maybe ArcticFox could stand in for me as she said nothing embarrasses her !!!


----------



## Puffin (23 August 2012)

I Had to respond to this as I'm so relieved! I hate albions for this reason and everyone I know thinks I'm odd and swears by them.

I've ridden in a variety of Albion saddles and everytime I've been sore, mostly its that my seatbones are exactly the same width as the seet so the seam of the saddle bruses my backside... I found it either forced me to push my seat too far back or I sat forward and experienced the same erm problem that you are having.

I've sworn off Albions for life now. 

If it fits your horse and you don't want to change it, I hightly recommend the Acavallo seat saver, or any seat saver come to that


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (23 August 2012)

I spoke to a friend this am about this and she suggested the cycling gel shorts under your jods, apparently they are brilliant!!


----------



## Pink_Lady (23 August 2012)

Another vote here for riding in a thong .... more comfortable in a dressage saddle than a GP and guaranteed to make you sit up !!!


----------



## stencilface (23 August 2012)

My albion has the same effect, but I love it too much to part with it (although if horse is definitely broken I might sell it to my friend)  I only ride on it for fast hacks and jumping.  It gives me a sore lower back for slow hacks, and yes stirrups need to be short.  I have a treeless dressage saddle for hacking and everyone else, its so comfy to ride on, treed saddles feel so weird and narrow after sitting on my oh so comfy treeless


----------



## porkpie (23 August 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			I spoke to a friend this am about this and she suggested the cycling gel shorts under your jods, apparently they are brilliant!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that - you can get ones that don't give such an obvious VPL and frankly - rather a VPL than bruised lady bits after a 12 miles fun ride!!


----------



## PercyMum (23 August 2012)

One black Acavallo seat saver ordered!! My nethers are breathing a sigh of relief...

Any other suggestions for a Dressage saddle?


----------



## Puffin (23 August 2012)

PercyMum said:



			Any other suggestions for a Dressage saddle?
		
Click to expand...

I really like Ideals. 
The newer Roella has had good reviews as being a narrower version of the (very comfy) Suzannah. Or the older Jessica if you prefer less of a knee roll.

Or a Wow (which I'd get if I could afford it) 
I also found sue carson saddles comfy the couple of times I've sat in one, but I belive the after sales service can be variable. And again they aren't cheap.


----------



## ArcticFox (23 August 2012)

PercyMum said:



			I totally agree but I have problems getting jump saddles to fit me as I have long legs from hip to thigh.  The K2 fits me well in this respect.  I think as another poster said, its a bit difficult to expalin this issue to my 50+ male saddle fitter!!  Maybe ArcticFox could stand in for me as she said nothing embarrasses her !!!
		
Click to expand...

ha ha

I could explain it to your fitter


----------



## VickyP (23 August 2012)

No experience of Albions.. But they sound like torture!

But I have tried all the knickers in the world. Don't care about vpl but thongs are a hell of alot better than badly fitting normal knickers that find their way into a thong position anyway and are like riding wearing a cheesewire. Have found a happy medium with Playtex passion killers. But like I said vpl is the last thing on my mind!!


----------



## tiggs (23 August 2012)

The most comfortable dressage saddle I have ever had is a Black Country


----------



## RobinHood (23 August 2012)

PercyMum said:



			Any other suggestions for a Dressage saddle?
		
Click to expand...

I ride in 4 different dressage saddles and the only one I can use daily without a seat saver is an Ideal Jessica. 

I ride 2 different horses in the same Black Country saddle and it requires liberal amounts of sudocream  and a gel seat saver. Ditto the Humfreys & Swain holistic treed saddle with a nice wide seamless seat that ought to be comfy but creates sores that make me leap out of the bath. The Albion SLK ought to be sold as a contraceptive...


----------

